# Dust Collector replacement bag



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a 2hp Harbor Freight DC. The clear plastic bag on the bottom half is wearing out from emptying the bag. 
Does anyone know where I can find replacement bags for it?
Thanks


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

just buy another dust collector... just kidding - i use doubled up trash bags for now - ever consider converting to a hard trash barrel? - i will be doing that eventually - i have been keeping my eye out for a trash can that fits good with little modification


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Penn State Industries offers a huge variety of dust collector bags. The kids got me a set for my Jet DC. A finer mesh or lower count of microns will improve the efficiency of the DC.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i think these will work
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DCPB740.html


----------

